# My CRS and some random Crystal black hino



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are a few shrimps that I am carrying, But today I found a baby/juvi crystal black hino (i think) its pretty small still, but I dont have any crystal blacks in my colony nor do I have many hinos.. Its weird! Has anyone gotten any blacks from their CRS?

I got a few new OEBT from betta for you recently, do you have any higher grade crystal blacks in your tank?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OOPS....that was the baby that was in with my OEBTS, I wondered where he had gotten to? He's just a tiny guy, I thought he was stunted or something.

I must have scooped him out with the blue shrimps. I have a tank of high grade CBS...wanna give him back to me???


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What parameters are you keeping your oebts in if I may ask? I got some from Anna too  
Very nice shrimp pics!!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey , so the tank is setup with nisso aquasoil and black sand at the bottom. The ph is about 7.6 out of the tap, which is dropped to about 7.3 after a few days in the tank with the aquasoil. I dont dose at all, the tank is moderately planted with mede lighting, hob with double sponge filter. Right now I have the tigers, crs, bee shrimps, golden bee shrimps all in the 20 gallon tank. I am planning to move them all to my 35 gallon soon and get dividers. I have a bag of ADA 1 ready to go with these ones. Once they start breeding, Im going to setup a hightech 15 gallon for the nano contest using natali soil from AI and high light setup. Im also going to run a thread on the nateli soil perameters, supposedly its better than ADA 2 for plant growth, not sure about shrimps. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey , so the tank is setup with nisso aquasoil and black sand at the bottom. The ph is about 7.6 out of the tap, which is dropped to about 7.3 after a few days in the tank with the aquasoil. I dont dose at all, the tank is moderately planted with mede lighting, hob with double sponge filter. Right now I have the tigers, crs, bee shrimps, golden bee shrimps all in the 20 gallon tank. I am planning to move them all to my 35 gallon soon and get dividers. I have a bag of ADA 1 ready to go with these ones. Once they start breeding, Im going to setup a hightech 15 gallon for the nano contest using natali soil from AI and high light setup. Im also going to run a thread on the nateli soil perameters, supposedly its better than ADA 2 for plant growth, not sure about shrimps. Anyone have experience with it?


the Netlea? from guangzhou...it costs more than ADA in China I think.
but never used it cuz customs will pounce me when I try to bring that over hehe
yes it is good for CRS, most certainly.

http://www.netlea.com/


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yup the netlea.. not natelie.. haha same keeps saying that.. AI will be getting some of that shortly, look out for it.


----------

